# any canucks



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

what kind of bow do u have ? Im here in ontario


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Plenty of Canucks on AT :cheers:


----------



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

*mathews monster*

I just picked up a mathews monster . man its nice and nasty . It hits like a sledge hammer moves my targets at 15 yards . im only shooting 27in draw 62 lb and 380 arrows


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello rkt! Hows the weather in Kentucky? Snowing and raining here all weekend in New Brunswick. Can't get outside to shoot! :Whaaaaaa!!! :crybaby2: Wish I could afford to go to BC myself! Whaaaaaa!!!!....:greenwithenvyr the Yukon!!! Whaaaaaa!!!!:crybaby2:


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome RKT to the Canadian forum. I'm im Saskatchewan. Weathers not bad for the end of feb.. How about you?

:canada: Dereck M.


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

*Rkt*

Hey RKT from NE BC (Fort St. John),
Welcome and glad to see you here. I'm originally from Lead Hill, Ark. and have lived in the North (Yukon and BC) since the mid 70's. Love it up here - pretty much unbeatable for hunters/anglers/anti-crowd type people. Starting to warm-up, should see 0C today, gonna shoot awhile later on. How's it down there? Having fun?


----------

